# Just starting out



## evilmonkey (Feb 6, 2009)

Wanted to get some advice on my water, i have a reverse osmosis system in my house is it better to use that water and add back the minerals ect it takes out or is it better to use the normal tap water and use the stuff that takes out the chlorine ect? also i have a water softner does that make any difference when it comes to the water ill be putting in my tank?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

by pass the water softener. Depends on where you are. I use tap water in RH.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Just use your tap water, unless there is something very wrong with it.

Ensure you use something like Seachem Prime to dechlorinate it.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

What kind of fish are you housing?

In general, like RB said, bypass the water softener.

You may want to use a combination of straight (treated with prime or something) tap and RO water if your water is very hard, and the fish are community or soft-water species.


----------



## evilmonkey (Feb 6, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> What kind of fish are you housing?
> 
> In general, like RB said, bypass the water softener.
> 
> You may want to use a combination of straight (treated with prime or something) tap and RO water if your water is very hard, and the fish are community or soft-water species.


probably going to go with some sort of Cichlid


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

evilmonkey said:


> probably going to go with some sort of Cichlid


South American, or African?


----------



## evilmonkey (Feb 6, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> South American, or African?


most of the ones i like have been african


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

evilmonkey said:


> most of the ones i like have been african


In that case, you definitely want to bypass your water softener. African cichlids do best in harder water.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you're making RO water, save the waste water and mix it into your tap for instant rift lake water.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> If you're making RO water, save the waste water and mix it into your tap for instant rift lake water.


Not a bad idea =)


----------

